

The Best Interview I have done in a long, long time by Mark Cuban - pmcpinto
http://blogmaverick.com/2015/04/09/the-best-interview-i-have-done-in-a-long-long-time/

======
deedubaya
> What's your favorite color? > What do you want to be when you grow up?

See, I can ask good interview questions too!

It may have been a good interview, but not a single question was going to get
an answer that was more valuable than if you'd asked it to a random person on
the street.

